
Ask HN: Best key duplicators? - huac
There&#x27;s a bunch of sites&#x2F;apps that will duplicate keys from pictures. I&#x27;ve had bad experiences with local locksmiths and want to try one of these. Anybody have experiences? What is pricing like for run of the mill keys?
======
huac
Edit: Looks like there's only 1 service ([http://key.me](http://key.me)) and
their app doesn't recognize the photos on my phone. Great.

